# Arrows for a low poundage shooter



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I bought my wife some Gold Tip Elantra's 600 s. They don't cost a arm and leg and fly very well with 50 gn up front with her 40# bow with 28" draw. There tuff buggers also. I did a lot of research and thats the best for the buck.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

Black Eagle Carnivore 30/50s. You can get them to 230 grains easy and they are a great arrow. Keep it light to keep the speed up, my wife and I both shoot them.


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

If you want a fat shaft a black eagle ultra light challenger


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Gold Tip Warrior 700, cut from both ends, with 55gr screw in points and AAE PM 2.0 fletching.

Cheap, tough and very light. 

Grant


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

Black Eagle Carnivore or Challenger in 30-50 spine. 


Sent from my cellular communication technology


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jul 24, 2009)

My wife shoots the 30/50 challengers at 42 lbs with great results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Generally speaking with a 24" arrow and 40 lbs you can't use a fatter shaft if you want to reach 70 yards with any accuracy and consistency. I'm sure there are exceptions!


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

I wouldn't start her off with fat shaft arrows. i started my family off with goldtip ultralights 500-700. to save a few dollar you can get the entradas like noted that short of draw you can cut each end and get a good straight arrow


----------



## UNHshooter1 (Sep 5, 2012)

The GT ultralights are great!! 80+ yards? She may be in a lower distance division I would hope.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Any time you are looking for a arrow shaft that performs awesome at low poundage you have to look at the gold tip series 22 shaft, it is a very good 3d shaft and you can put any point weight up front and they shoot awesome.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Check out Victory VAP arrows they make spines down to 1000. Buy the cheaper shafts (.006" tol.) and cut the same amount off both ends. Get the Tophat inserts. Use the smallest vanes you can find. You will probably use .700 spine with that set up, but the .600 spines weigh the same so if you think she will go up in pounds, go ahead and get the 600's. These things fly awesome. Field shooters use them at long range. My wife shoots the 600's at 44 pounds and gets 282 fps. because they are so sleek with the top hats, they don't drop much. PS, I haven't been able to beat her in 3D since she got these arrows. She shoots women's unknown with 1 pin set at 25 yards and aims 1" high or low. She owns the 12 ring


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

Padgett said:


> Any time you are looking for a arrow shaft that performs awesome at low poundage you have to look at the gold tip series 22 shaft, it is a very good 3d shaft and you can put any point weight up front and they shoot awesome.


Will have to agree with Padgett on the 22s. They are awesome arrows. Easton lightspeeds are another option if your want a normal diameter arrow


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

When you are dealing with limited energy you absolutely have to make speed a priority over diameter. I have much respect for Padgett but quite frankly the S22 is the wrong arrow for this job. There is no way you will be able to build a 5gpp or less arrow with those shafts.

I set up energy limited archers all the time. Forget anything stiffer than a .500 none of them are light enough. All the fat shafts are going to take too much fletch when you run them with super low FOC.

Fat shafts are great when cutting a line is a priority and you have the power to drive them at speed. Unless your daughter is some sort of prodigy your main concern will be hitting the target inside the 8. That needs an arrow which starts fast and stays fast. Staying within a low enough budget that loss or damage doesn't enter her mind is critical to keeping her shooting to hit well over shooting to not miss.

Hence my recommendation which I stand very firmly by.

Grant


----------



## mjharp46 (May 7, 2012)

Black Eagle Zombie slayer .600's. I have three boys shooting them. I think at 24" with 50gr nibs they come in right around 200 gr.


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks....I was really looking to these.


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

OK ok....what is the point weight she uses?


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

know what you mean....I am in Alaska and a lot of the guys here really like to push the fat arrows.......I understand the advantages and disadvantages......So I am seeking additional advice....So, far I have been getting most responses saying go with standard or skinny arrows.


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

The 80 + yards is for fun......She'll be in the appropriate class and distances for the real matches.


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Grant,

I really see your point(s) I am going to lean this direction. As I posted before....I get pushed on the idea by a lot of the guys up here to go with the fat arrows......I understand the pros and cons.....I was just looking to see how most others look at this.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm setting the Wifey up with Easton Carbon Ion 500s cut 24", 75grain brass inserts, and 100 grain pw.. She's starting at 35lbs and working her way up in dw but the 500s should work for her at any weight she will shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

My wife shoots carbon express blu rz.. out of her 45lb chill x pro with a 25in dl she gets 251fps. and thats checked through a chrono..... she is earing up or the 3d season.... and shes sticking with the smaller arrows as she is more accurate with them


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Just remember her arrow length, point weight, and insert weight will affect what spine she will need... Not just draw weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I just read through the whole thread and one thing a lot of people make a big mistake with is way to big of a window that you want to shoot in. Picking a 3d arrow for a young lady who is going to be on courses that she is shooting a majority of 12 to 25 yard shots is way different than being able to stack in arrows from 20 to 80 yards. I wouldn't be setting her up with a arrow that can do everything. I would pick something that functions in her normal range of shots from 12 to 25 yards. On the womens stakes in missouri they are primarily 17 to 25 yards in length and they might have one 30 yard shot for the tournament. 

So that is why I would suggest getting the series 22 shaft with a appropriate point weight that gives her decent speed. 

Now if your kid is going to be shooting a course that is a 50 yard max course like I do where over half of them are 40 yds or more with 3 of them at the max and only one shot in the 20's with the rest of them 32 to 39 yards then I would definately get her something lighter to scrape every single fps out of that bow. I might even go to the new gold tip pierce arrows in a 500 spine and get the total weight down to where she can get some speed.


----------



## Tony86 (Jan 13, 2014)

Victory hv's have worked really great for me


----------



## bowman72 (Jan 13, 2009)

mjharp46 said:


> Black Eagle Zombie slayer .600's. I have three boys shooting them. I think at 24" with 50gr nibs they come in right around 200 gr.


This is what I got my daughter for 3d. Only standard dia. shaft I could find in a 600 for a good price.

She won a couple tourneys with them. She won't shoot anything else. She's at 36 lbs. and 23 in draw.

Sent from my SM-S820L using Tapatalk


----------



## desertet1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok great thanks. Like what you are saying.


----------

